
Scientific Research Shouldn't Sit Behind a Paywall - headalgorithm
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/scientific-research-shouldnt-sit-behind-a-paywall/
======
vaer-k
I appreciate the work and risks that the creators of [https://www.sci-
hub.tw/](https://www.sci-hub.tw/) have put into keeping this information
publicly available. I don't appreciate that the research the public has funded
is locked away from us, and it's a travesty that has many unwelcome direct and
indirect consequences, such as the arrest and death of Aaron Swartz.

------
jepler
"You have no free articles left.

Subscribers get more award-winning coverage of advances in science &
technology."

